# Mobile Market in Sharjah



## rixon.d9

Hello Every1 I live in Sharjah,Corniche Street.
Can I know is ther any good mobile and computer market in Sharjah like the Al Ain Shopping centre in Dubai.


----------



## dxb46

there is emax in king faisal street ... its very big shop you can visit it ... or the city centre in al wahda street .... 

thank you


----------



## rixon.d9

rixon.d9 said:


> Hello Every1 I live in Sharjah,Corniche Street.
> Can I know is ther any good mobile and computer market in Sharjah like the Al Ain Shopping centre in Dubai.


I mean something like Al Ain shpping centre where i can buy at Bargain. . For some accesories not necssarily Orginal


----------



## andriaa

You can visit rolla street. i think you can easily to get mob accessories with bargain.


----------

